
Man who refused to decrypt hard drives is free after four years in jail - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/man-who-refused-to-decrypt-hard-drives-is-free-after-four-years-in-jail/
======
Cantbekhan
Unrelated but there is a similar case going on in the EU right now that is set
to be appealed at the European Court of Human Rights. Last week the highest
court of Belgium ruled that passwords to IT systems were not covered by the
right not to incriminate one-self. And they also ruled that you could be
jailed for up to 3 years for refusing to provide said passwords. This was in
the case of an alleged drug dealer refusing to unlock his iphone. There is no
appeal left for him at the national level and he's now set to appeal the
decision at the ECHR which if not overruled might finally set the precedent
for the whole EU.

